# Difference between a pygmy and a nigerian dwarf?



## Nubiansrus1

I have mostly larger breed dairy goats but I have a few smaller breeds that Ive been wanting to breed but have been unable too. Im looking into getting a smaller buck/buckling. I have both pygmys and NDs and probably some are a mix of both. That doesnt really bother me, nor does if they are registered or not. I would like to get dairy though and not meat if I am gonna purchase anymore. I found a craiglist ad for a 7 month old doe and buck, the doe is probably pregnant and they are a darn good price. I just wanna know how I tell if they are pygmy or ND. The seller thinks they are pygmy but I lean toward ND. I will work on pics...


Let me clarify. I know pygmy is a meat goat and ND are dairy... I mean as far as looks how do you tell em apart lol


----------



## myfainters

They have different heads. Also a Pygmy has tiny little legs and is WIDE a true dwarf in that their body is a normal size for a small breed but their legs are very short. ... a Nigie has longer legs and a much more refined body type. 

I don't raise either one so I may be WAY off... but that is how I tell the difference. LOL


----------



## KW Farms

A pygmy SHOULD be cobby, heavy boned, thick, etc. A nigerian dwarf should look like a mini version of a regular dairy goat, very well proportioned, refined. So think of an alpine...now just put that in a small version...that's what a nigerian should look like. A pygmy generally will be quite a bit stockier with more muscling, bigger boned, wider head, etc.

The problem is that non registered pygmies and nigerians don't have a breed standard so basically most won't look how the breed should look. You will see thick nigerians, lean pygmies, etc. So the biggest way to tell the difference would be to look at the markings and/or color. A nigerian can be practically any color, but a pygmy has very distinct breed markings. Google pygmy goat colors and take a look. A nigerian should never have those markings, unless you have a cross of the two or a mix. 

If you can get some photos of them I can probably tell you what they are.


----------



## Nubiansrus1

Im working on posting the pics here. The buck is white with a black mask on his face. The doe is a tan/and white splashed looking color. To me they dont look pygmy at all, and I have looked at the pygym colors and they dont match them at all. They both have the short small legs and smaller body. The female looks to be pregnant so its kind of hard to tell with her, either that or she is the one that gets most of the food LOL. I will post pics asap. Do you have an email I can try and send them too?


----------



## firelight27

I raise Nigerians, and have a registered one that is pretty stocky. However, she has much longer legs and a beautifully long and refined neck and face. Pygmies tend to be "squatty" when compared to Nigerians. And as Kylee said, the best way to be the most sure is color. Of course, since they are not registered you very well may be looking at a cross...which can come in any color since Nigerians can be any color under the sun. Usually pygmies are grey or brown only.

This is a great site showing all the colors and showing the uniformity of build/type in purebred Pygmies:

http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/con ... amples.asp

See how chunky and short-legged they are? Although some Nigerians can be more thick than the ideal breed standard they are never that stocky looking and still a purebred. Although that page shows the colors of a Pygmy, I have also seen purebred Nigerians that are caramel or look somewhat like a black agouti (because they are black with grey roaning.) In fact, one of my ADGA registered Nigerian girls looks identical in coloring to the last photo, the mismarked, grey kid.


----------



## firelight27

With those colors you describe, I bet you are either dealing with Nigerians OR, more likely, a cross of some sort.


----------



## Nubiansrus1

Can you tell in this pic with the doe? I have better pics but cant get them uploaded just yet.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Looks like a nigi


----------



## liz

I have both...Nigerian Dwarf and Pygmies, look at my website... I have Bootsie who is a ND/Pygmy cross, classic pygmy color pattern with the length of a ND, she's also wide and has those short thick pygmy legs. Teddy has Chief as a sire(PB ND) and Bootsie as a dam...he's leggy, long and has more flash as far as color pattern, his pattern is not something a typical PB Pygmy should have. I will post a pic later of Heidi...she's my most "pygmy built" doe.

With that pic, the colors suggest ND. If you don't have a way of seeing the parents and they aren't registered, they could be a cross. The dainty legs and feet of the doeling suggest ND


----------



## Nubiansrus1

I think she looks really ND. The clear pic I have of her even more says ND to me. The buck I think might be a cross. Id really like to post a pic of him. But my dial up is really bad. Anyone got an email I can try and send it to?


----------



## liz

[email protected]


----------



## milk and honey

It would be well to know if her dam was a milker.. or if the sire was from dairy lines.... to know if she has the "dairy" characteristics... ie; if her teats are apt to be big enough for milking...
I dont know too much about dairy goats yet, but I've learned that some and just not easy to milk.


----------



## KW Farms

From that pic, she looks mostly nigerian.


----------



## Nubiansrus1

Liz should be posting a much clearer pic when she gets on next. Keep an eye on this thread and see if you think shes a cross when you see a clearer pic. I know there no way to tell for sure what she is without linage. But to me I just dont see any pymgy in her. Now him I think its very possible he is a cross between the two pygmy and ND. Pics of him coming as well.


----------



## firelight27

From the pictures you posted, she looks pretty pure Nigerian to me. She is a darling, I love her pattern.


----------



## Nubiansrus1

Nevermind the link. I think they sold them. But I am still interested to know the difference and if I was right in what I thought they are. I will still ne looking to add a buck to my small breed herd  I borrowed a friends younger buck, but my girls are all coming back into heat. They are driving my Nubian buck batty lol.


----------



## liz

Sorry for the delay! Got sidetracked watching the Steeler game.

Here they are...and to me both look to be ND, build is too lean to be pygmy.


----------



## RowdyKidz

Definitely Nigi, nothing about color or body build says Pygmy  You can see my site for pure Pygmies for future reference. The NPGA website is also a GREAT reference!


----------



## liz

Yep...Tara has some very nice Pygmies...all chunky and cute!


----------



## RowdyKidz

Awww thank you Liz!  :hug:


----------

